
“Starting Dec 17, adult content will not be allowed on Tumblr.” - minimaxir
https://tumblr.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/231885248-Sensitive-content
======
alphabettsy
Is this the beginning of the end for Tumblr? A very informal survey of friends
indicates that they only knew of it for NSFW content so who will still be
using it?

I’m curious what percentage of users are only there for that kind of content.

------
dyeje
The phrase "female-presenting nipples" opens up so much room for
interpretation and discussion, doesn't seem like a great choice for trying to
make your policy less ambiguous.

~~~
mises
[removed]

~~~
joombaga
Someone that "expresses" or "presents" themself as female is "female-
presenting". These people will no longer be allowed to show their nipples.

------
LeeCyriaca
there are a lot of jokes being made along the lines of "there goes their
userbase" but for me personally this is a huge loss.

especially for those of us who have certain kinks, Tumblr to this day has been
the only place to ever exist where women could safely express their sexuality.

it allowed us to meet like-minded people, it allowed us to break the taboo and
it ended the isolation that many of us felt.

Tumblrs main asset has always been it's community,and I'm deathly afraid this
new policy will take all of this away

------
minimaxir
Title extracted from intro sentence since article title is uninformative.
(also the intro sentence has a typo)

EDIT: The URL was just put under a login-wall?

------
gaius
How much of Tumblr is NSFW material? How many of their users are only there
for that? I would have guessed... most?

------
pm24601
Surprise, surprise.

The shittiest "tech" job has to be reviewing flag content looking for child
porn, snuff, etc.

Sounds like tumblr/oath/verizon just decided that it was easier to not have to
pick and choose which porn was o.k.

Section 230
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_230_of_the_Communicati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_230_of_the_Communications_Decency_Act))
was recently neutered by
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_Enabling_Sex_Traffickers_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_Enabling_Sex_Traffickers_Act)

So once again no really a surprise that tumblr is saying goodbye.

------
snazz
May be a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18590944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18590944)

------
phoe-krk
Seems like it will force a lot of people onto other platforms. I wonder if it
will be the Fediverse and if the Fediverse is ready for it.

------
buryat
End of an era

------
Dirlewanger
How much longer is Tumblr going to circle the drain? Virtually unmonetizeable
and declining userbase, and its founder has been gone.

------
honkycat
edit: Meh, don't feel like having this in my comment history, since I don't
really have anything to add anyway.

I'm sad tumblr is doing this, but I understand why they are making the
decision to remove it.

~~~
nailer
The main thing is that some Tumblr users consider depictions of childlike
characters having sex as OK, whereas that's considered illegal on most of the
west. The exact same issue happened to LiveJournal a decade ago, but
LiveJournal decided they'd rather keep the new users, creating an exodus of
mainstream users as the site became an underage HP fanfic site.

~~~
happytoexplain
Are illustrations depicting underage sex really illegal in most of the West?
Possession/distribution/both? That's shocking/scary to me if true.

~~~
berbec
"Are illustrations depicting underage sex really illegal in most of the West?"

If you are talking about the USA, the answer is a definate Maybe. And even if
you get convicted, it may get overturned. See [1] because there are
conflicting court cases, partially overturned laws. It's a mess.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_status_of_drawn_pornogra...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_status_of_drawn_pornography_depicting_minors#United_States)

~~~
happytoexplain
I was vaguely aware of some grey area in the US, but not of clear cut
illegality in "most of the West". Still, even in my vague awareness, I thought
this was less muddled in the US than it apparently is.

~~~
berbec
The whole us view on pornography is crazy. For crying out loud, this was said
in a Supreme court case by a justice:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_know_it_when_I_see_it](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_know_it_when_I_see_it)

